
Technology cuts children off from adults, warns expert - jansho
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/apr/27/technology-threatens-child-development-psychology-expert-warns
======
ddingus
It can do that. It will when adults do not participate with kids.

One of the big battles we have as parents is relevancy. Tech augments that
struggle, when it is not part of the conversation.

Surf with your kids. Build, do, play, learn with them too.

